# Calgary drummer plays with the Crue



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

from metalsludge.com

Los Angeles, CA (March 5, 2006) – After playing multiple shows wearing a brace and taking anti-inflamatory injections, Tommy Lee’s doctor instructed him to give his injured right hand wrist a break after his tendonitis made it difficult for him to perform. Tendonitis is a common and painful injury for drummers who pound the skins with great force. Mötley Crüe has played to over a million fans this year in over 100 shows of their wildly successful Carnival of Sins tour. 

Mötley Crüe will have another drummer covering Tommy Lee’s shift for tonight's performance at the Enmax Center in Red Deer, Alberta, Canada: Harvey Warren, drummer of the local Canadian band, Bröken Töyz, who cover Mötley Crüe songs in their show every week. 

Instead of canceling their show, Mötley Crue decided to give a fan a chance and share the wealth of rock stardom, reaching out to the drummer after a reference from the House of Blues promoter. Drummer/vocalist Harvey Warren, spends his day managing a local Starbucks and moonlights for the rock tribute band Bröken Töyz as well as serving as a founding member of Calgary band One Nine Hundred. When called by the promoter of the show while working at Starbucks, Harvey thought it was a joke. After some convincing, he realized it was true and accepted, but was sworn to secrecy. He immediately left work and told his coworkers, "Something happened that will change my life but I can't tell you until tomorrow!" “I’m scared to death,” said Warren, “but this is a chance of a lifetime.” 

Lee will be on hand and on stage this evening to share a few pointers with Warren and to man the world famous “boobie” cam. Motley Crue has the day off tommorow. Tommy is under doctor supervision and plans on resting his hand in hopes that he can continue on to finish the remaining dates on the tour.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

cool...whats a "boobie" cam?


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> cool...whats a "boobie" cam?


DoooooooD?


----------

